# ITALIA TECNICA ARTIGIANA, Introduction to the brand



## Ernie Romers

I.T.A.
ITALIA TECNICA ARTIGIANA

The idea of launching the brand I.T.A. ITALIA TECNICA ARTIGIANAcomes from the will to reassert the importance of the Italian design and style, well-known and appreciated all over the world. Our effort has been useful to make the product absolutely unique, recognizable and "strongly Italian". The Italian style is: the strong point and climax of originality, identity and competitive skill of our country on the international scene. When one speaks about ITALIA TECNICA ARTIGIANA, such concept contains an industrial value but at the same time a great cultural value. It means tradition and innovation, capability to take a glance at one's time so as to interpret and often forestall it. The attention and bent for research, protection and safeguard of beauty, but also for the construction of innovative watches being "Italian" in the highest sense of the term, that is being Italian for the quality and beauty of the product they propose. I.T.A. company is based in Milan the capital of fashion and stylist.

*Collection*
The first I.T.A. watch _"N° ZERO" _is an extremely recognizable product made using new techniques allowing the combination of different materials in the same product. That's how we're giving birth to a watch with a round-shaped polycarbonate case with enveloping steel edge loops aiming at guaranteeing the utmost wearability on the wrist. Besides, it is provided with high-resistance mineral glass and steel bottom. The special technical construction of this product allows us to make use of different materials at the same time: plastic and steel, plastic and gold, plastic and carbon, etc., creating strong aesthetical and chromatic contrasts. The watchstrap is made out of techno-nylon, an extremely resistant and water-proof synthetic material; all one has to do is take it off by a slight pressure upon one of the small pins without having recourse to a screwdriver or to any other kind of tool in order to replace it with another one of different colour or material provided with it. Not less charming is the ladies' model characterized by the presence of a row of natural gems set upon the bezel.

I.T.A.​
*Other info :*
- Transparent polycarbon case
- Stainless steel horns and case back
- Double levels dial with numbers and semi sphere applied
- Hands with Superluminova

- Mineral glass​
- Transparent polycarbon top ring with aluminium inner ring

- Double o'rings crown
- Water Resistant 5 ATM
- Strap with _"presto" _springs bare for easily sostitute
- Mechanical movement 3H with date for gents version
- Quartz movement 3H with date for lady and boys
I.T.A.​
*The technical - manufacturing complexity*
In order to make the I.T.A. it was necessary to create no less than 8 different moulds so as to produce all the carbonate parts assembled through invisible laser welding, which enabled us to give birth to an absolutely innovative watch which could hardly be imitated.

I.T.A.​
_For more information: _​I.T.A.
ITALIA TECNICA ARTIGIANA
www.itatime.com

_*Information about the attached images:*_
*- file 00.05.4 : *our model called *B.compax*. It is a chronograph watch available in s.s. or titanium. Quartz mouvt, 10 atm, mineral glass.
*- file 00.09.02 :* it is I.T.A. *Lounge*. It is a quartz watch available in 3 version.
*- file azzurro.jpg:* it is our scuba watch, called *Pirata* . The case is in transparent fluo policarbon, the horns are in s.s. ip black. It is 10 atm. Tournable top ring. Screw crown and case back.


----------

